# Emco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?



## JoeSixPack74 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have inherited one from my father who recently past away.  I have been searching eBay for additions to this lathe, such as the milling head.  Why is this micro lathe commanding a $1200 price tag?  My Jet BD920 9x20 lathe was about that much new.  Even the Enco milling head is asking that price.  Is there gold in the cast iron castings?


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*

That's not Enco, it's Emco- German, not Asian.  It is a very precise, desirable machine.  Google Emco 5 inch lathe and accessories and you will see.  You can buy the Emco ones if they are easier to get.

Bernie


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*

Researched the Emco family when I was looking for a small lathe and mill. Great machines, just couldn't afford them.

Bill


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*

That milling head will cost you $500 or more, unless you get real lucky. And the table that is ued with it will be another $100.
   But the lathe itself may be the best minilathe on the market. Those Austrians make good stuff


----------



## frank r (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*

I had an EMCO Compact 5 for sale at Cabin Fever earlier this year. Had the mill and a bunch of accessories; all of it was in barely used condition. That orange color sure attracted a lot of lookers. Even at $600 I could not sell it.

I ended up trading it to a customer for an Atlas Shaper.

- - - Updated - - -



JoeSixPack74 said:


> I have inherited one from my father who recently past away. I have been searching eBay for additions to this lathe, such as the milling head. Why is this micro lathe commanding a $1200 price tag? My Jet BD920 9x20 lathe was about that much new. Even the Enco milling head is asking that price. Is there gold in the cast iron castings?



It is not GETTING those prices. If you look at the Completed listings you will see that those overpriced items have not sold.

Three milling heads sold for $400-500 each.


Be careful with the plastic gears on your lathe. They are a weak spot.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*



frank r said:


> I had an EMCO Compact 5 for sale at Cabin Fever earlier this year. Had the mill and a bunch of accessories; all of it was in barely used condition. That orange color sure attracted a lot of lookers. Even at $600 I could not sell it.
> 
> It is not GETTING those prices. If you look at the Completed listings you will see that those overpriced items have not sold.
> 
> Three milling heads sold for $400-500 each.



Frank, If I'd been there I would have jumped on that $600 deal.

 I listed a milling attachment on CL locally last summer at $500, and sold it to a guy in Oregon a few days later.  $550 with shipping.

If i could buy one now for half that I'd do it. Any takers?


----------



## Nitrous (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Enco Compact 5/Sears Craftsman, Why?*



AR1911 said:


> That milling head will cost you $500 or more, unless you get real lucky. And the table that is ued with it will be another $100.
> But the lathe itself may be the best minilathe on the market. Those Austrians make good stuff



I hate to be contrary, but the Compact 5 is not the best mini lathe on the market (it has been off the market for years), not by a long shot. 

No way to adjust backlash in the cross slide or compound rest, plastic gears, limitations in the low speed end, metric setup....the list goes on and on. 

All the above said, I have had one for many years. The milling attachment is a bit of a joke. I took it off the lathe and bought an X2 mill. 

Its a lathe, for me with sentimental value....but the best in the world? Not by a long shot 

doug


----------

